# Martin...BFL lamb and Chickens being Chickens



## Sheepshape (Mar 22, 2020)

Just a couple of pics. to brighten a virus-riddled world.

Martin...BFL lamb







Chickens...taking advantage of the hay racks.





The two ewes are 'survivors'. The one on the left prolapsed massively 10 days ago. The ewe-harness managed to keep everything in place until her uneventful labour 2 nights back. The harness marks are still visible on her fleece.

The ewe on the right was a first-timer who went into labour in the mud bath which now passes for a field. Dystocia...first time, smallish ewe (Titch) with big lamb...utterly stuck. I managed to pull down one leg, but had terrible job pulling down the second. Big lamb had the bluest protruding tongue I've ever seen, and looked dead on arrival....... then took a huge snuffle and made his presence felt in the world.. Difficult to say who was muddiest, but it was a get-down-and-get dirty time for all concerned. 3 days on (with towelling, antibiotics and anti-inflammatories) and all seems well.

And the chickens...they are oblivious to all this drama and think the hay rack is a great place to lay.

Oh, and it got even busier before I ejected them.


----------



## thistlebloom (Mar 22, 2020)

Sheepshape, I love your posts and your pictures, always.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 27, 2020)

This is Martin with his mum, Rosie now.


----------



## thistlebloom (Mar 27, 2020)

Those are some great ears!


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 28, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Those are some great ears!


Yes, Blue Faced Leicesters really do have outsize ears and noses. Their legs are ridiculously long, too. Blue Faced Leicesters are huge, greedy, and totally 'tender'....they shiver when the temperature drops even a degree or two....hence they are still indoors. On the plus side they are friendly and easy to handle for their vast size and are great for producing mules.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks for the pictures and the story, you put a smile on my face. I always love hearing from you and your part of the world.


----------

